# JFrame setSize() und setBounds()



## Wikinator (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich verwende für ein kleines Progamm das JFrame. Ich will die Position und die Größe des Fensters persistent speichern. Bei Swing (glaube ich) gibt es setSize und setBounds, bzw. getSize und getBounds. Gibt es bei JFrame Entsprechungen? (In der Documentation habe ich es nicht gefunden)


----------



## Roar (14. Okt 2005)

JFrame IST Swing und die methode ndie du afgezöhlt hast gibt es in COmponent, sprich du kansnt sie in jeder awt und swing klasse aufrufen


----------



## Wikinator (14. Okt 2005)

oh, danke. darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen


----------

